# Just to say Hello



## lyonrobert (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm new to beekeeping, just a hobbyist. Thinking about one or two hives. The weather is on the cold and damp side. Wondering if the bees wouold survive. Well live and learn. Hope to glean info here. Bob


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi Bob, welcome to beesource! There is definately lots of information to be had here. Try to get you a package or nuc of bees. Up where you are, they may not be available until the end of April or so. Welcome to my favorite hobby of beekeeping, best of luck to you!


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Welcome aboard Bob
I am an hobbyist too, and most of what I know about beekeeping, I learned here beginning 6 or 7 years ago- I've lost count.


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Howdy Bob...glad you came here. Lots of great folks and help to be found on BeeSource.


----------



## lyonrobert (Mar 16, 2009)

Gentlemen, thank you for the warm welcome and encouragement. I need to contact the local beekeepers to get a true lay of the land. Guess my next stop is the extension office. Misture is my problem. 8.7 inches in my backyard this month.
Again, thanks for the welcome.


----------

